# (der) Hausverwalter



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿Cómo lo traduciríais en esta frase?

Yo lo traduciría algo así como el administrador o presidente del edificio o de la comunidad, pero no sé en Alemania a qué se corresponde exactamente.

Der Satz:

Katrin telefoniert mit dem *Hausverwalter*, damit er ihr den Umzug finanziert.
Katrin telefoniert mit dem *Hausverwalter*, um ihr den Umzug zu finanzieren.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Estopa

Hola, Jiuman: 

El Hausverwalter es el "administrador (de la finca)", el que se encarga de hacer las liquidaciones anuales de gastos y se las envía a los inquilinos o propietarios de la vivienda, el que contrata los servicios de fontaneros, carpinteros, etc cuando hay que hacer alguna reparación, etc.

El presidente de la comunidad de propietarios, tal y como yo lo conozco (de España) es el propietario de una de las viviendas de un edificio concreto. No sé exactamente cuáles son sus funciones, pero estoy casi segura que no hace ese tipo de cosas.

Tu primera frase yo la traduciría así:
Katrin habla por teléfono con el administrador (de la finca) para que le pague la mudanza.

Pienso que la segunda frase no es correcta en alemán, puesto que el sujeto de la oración subordinada es el mismo que el de la oración principal (Katrin)
Katrin telefoniert mit dem *Hausverwalter*, um ihr den Umzug zu finanzieren.
(=Katrin habla por teléfono con el administrador (de la finca) para pagarle a ella la mudanza, lo que no tiene mucho sentido).

Espero que esto te ayude.
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, el _Haus*verwalter* _es quien *administra *una casa/finca/un edificio/conjunto de edificios. Normalmente se encarga de gestionar toda la burocracia que conlleva el administrar y/o arrendar un edificio/los apartamentos u oficinas en éste; normalmente lo hace por el propietario.

LEO da como traducción *administrador doméstico*_/_*de fincas*. ¿Les suena?





Estopa said:


> (...) Pienso que la segunda frase no es correcta en alemán, puesto que el sujeto de la oración subordinada es el mismo que el de la oración principal (Katrin)


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Estopa

Hola, Sigianga.

Administrador de fincas, o administrador es el término que se utiliza comúnmente en España. No sé si administrador doméstico será habitual en otros países. A mí personalmente me suena extraño, pero eso suele suceder cuando se escucha una expresión por primera vez.


----------



## Jiuman

Gracias por la información.

Sobre la segunda frase, el profesor de Alemán nos dijo que la primera es más correcta pero que algunas veces se puede suponer el sujeto de la oración subordinada del complemento acusativo o dativo de la principal. Pero que es más correcto y no deja dudas la primera.


----------



## Sidjanga

Jiuman said:


> Sobre la segunda frase, el profesor de Alemán nos dijo que la primera es más correcta pero que algunas veces se puede suponer el sujeto de la oración subordinada del complemento acusativo o dativo de la principal. Pero que es más correcto y no deja dudas la primera.


Bueno, no conozco a tu profesor, pero no es que la primera sea "más correcta", es que la segunda es simplemente incorrecta.
El sujeto de la frase de infinitivo esa sería claramente la mujer que le llama, lo cual no cuadra con "_*ihr*..zu finanzieren_", que puede referirse exclusivamente al administrador (de lo contrario, tendría que ser "_*sich* zu finanzieren_", suponiendo que ella le llama a fin de -de alguna manera- financiar*se* la mudanza por esta vía).


----------

